# A.S.A.T lead storage



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I am new to SchH, so DH is buying me cool stuff.







He ordered a 15' ASAT lead and I used it for tracking practice tonight. It was great except for how in the world to I store the thing?

How do you store yours?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think you can store it any way you want, even put it away wet! That is the beauty of the composite.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Right now it is just in a tangled pile in the back of my SUV.







Isn't there a better way?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wrap it around your arm and then wrap the end around that. There is a way to make a chain out of tracking lines by taking the handle and pulling the same amount thru, do it over and over til the end, you get a chain and it isn't tangled. I prefer to just do the wrap as it takes up less space.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Tried that.







but because it is like rubber it just came unwrapped. May it is because it is new?


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

I love the ASAT leads! Really well made and super easy to keep clean.









Anyway, I too have a 15' lead and you're right, it's a pain in the butt to store. EDIT: Just saw that someone else suggested the wrap method.

I've toyed with the idea of making a sort of "spool" for it - made out of a wood plank maybe. I haven't gotten around to asking DH to make one up for me.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

You can pick up a cheap extension cord reel at your local hardware store:


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

^^ That's a good idea!^^

Just wanted to add, though the ASAT leads seem kinda stiff and unwieldy at first, they will limber up given time. Mine are now pretty supple, even in the in frigid and snowy conditions.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Reel! Great idea. 

Sarah, I was also thinking of a wooden plank spool. My dad is retired and likes working with wood. Thinking... two 1 inch dowels with a oval on each end to hold them about 6 - 8 apart. (Like the back of a rocking chair.) A half length dowel from one end cap that the handle can slip on and an I ring to hook the clasp to.

But, that is IF dad will do it and I need something in the mean time.


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

I have so many lines of this here (and since we make ASAT lines - but we call it synthetic leather), we have tried alot of ways to store it. If you have a really long line (I have three 33' lines) you can make a large loop and just keep looping it, and then hang it on a coat hook. I also have a belt hanger that I have hung several individually looped lines on. Sometimes you can loop it over a hanger (not the best, but it works). I also have been guilty of leaving it almost wadded up in my gear bag, left in the back of the van, or other ways that aren't the best. It however is an INCREDIBLE material and is completely resistant to abuse.







I've had my tracking lines for YEARS. They take a heavy beating, and still look new.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have some 30ft lines, and here's how I store them:

Grasp the line by the clip with your left hand, then run the loose line down under your left elbow and back up to come over your left thumb. Keep wrapping the line up this way until you have about a foot left. Then let the rolled-up line off your elbow while still grasping it at the top, wrap the loose end around the center, and stick the last part (the handle part) through to form a half-knot. Voila. Wrapped up nice and neat.

You can hang it from a belt holder, a clip in your car, or a coat hook from the clip on the line, and it's real easy to unravel by just undoing the half-knot and letting it fall loose.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Solution found...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1225656&page=1#Post1225656


----------

